# My 454 Taurus Raging Bull loves them hogs!!!



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

,,,,Thats right! Got another one late yesterday afternoon!
This guy was pretty quiet coming in. I dropped him right in the corn pile. He didnt take one step after I hit him right under the ear......

He was about 250lbs. I shot him about 25-30 yards from the stand.
Ill post more pic's later on today.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice!!!!!

That is very cool I'd love to shoot a pig one day!

RCG


----------



## roger460xvr (May 23, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> That is very cool I'd love to shoot a pig one day!
> 
> RCG


 good looking hog..


----------

